# Hi everyone, newbie saying hello.



## Drusilla (Dec 6, 2006)

Greetings fellow Martial Artists. :wavey:
I'm 26 and from Devon, UK. I've been doing Tae Kwon-Do for just over 6 months and am currently at my yellow belt (8th Kup). My son (7) also does it with me and he's on his yellow tag (9th Kup) as he has taken a little longer to pick it up. We both love it and have no intentions of stopping it!
It's nice to find a place to discuss the art with fellow students as I'm boring my friends stupid! 
artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## bydand (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  This is a great site and there is a huge amount of information here.  There are *many* TKD people here as well.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 6, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Dec 6, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Lots of TKD people here that will not be bored stupid with discussion of your chosen discipline...


----------



## morph4me (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Enjoy


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome fellow TKD'er and happy posting


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 6, 2006)

Drac said:


> Lots of TKD people here that will not be bored stupid with discussion of your chosen discipline...


Yay! Happy times! Let the discussions commence......

Thank you everyone for your wonderful welcomes. You've made me feel right at home here. I think I'm going to like this place.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT! After 24+ years in TKD, my friends have gotten really used to it. The ones I still talk to from that long ago still train too:ultracool


----------



## Drac (Dec 7, 2006)

Drusilla said:


> Yay! Happy times! Let the discussions commence......
> 
> Thank you everyone for your wonderful welcomes. You've made me feel right at home here. I think I'm going to like this place.


 
You are more than welcome!!!!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## exile (Dec 7, 2006)

Greetings, Drusilla---welcome to MT---good to have you with us!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## micah (Dec 7, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:...loving your name!


----------



## matt.m (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome,

Good to see a new face in the KMA section


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome Drusilla,


Its great to meet you.




take care,
Chang


----------



## HKphooey (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## donna (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 10, 2006)

welcome and I hope your journey in the arts is a good one.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Drusilla


----------

